
GraphQL Mesh – Access services using different API spec with GraphQL queries - oczek
https://blog.graphqleditor.com/the-graphql-mesh/
======
jbuild
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22683745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22683745)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22665276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22665276)

